

How to Return 503 Service Unavailable or other specific HTTP Status Code - sathishmanohar
http://sathishmanohar.com/how-to-return-503-service-unavailable-or-other-specific-http-status-code/

======
adamrmcd
The Apache example is incomplete. For me, I used Chrome to "download the
strike page" from <http://sopastrike.com/strike/> and saved it on my server as
/strike.html. Then, I added the following to my .htaccess:

    
    
      RewriteEngine on
      RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !strike.html
      RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/strike_files/
      RewriteRule (.*) /strike.html [R=503,L]
      ErrorDocument 503 /strike.html
    

This will trigger 503 for every page request but /strike.html and its
subdirectory, also Apache will serve the strike page content for browsers in
place of any status codes 200 or 302 on the original request url.

~~~
sathishmanohar
Great! Shall I add this to the Post?

